# Can anyone recommend a saw sharpening service in London?



## Elfinsafety (28 Dec 2012)

I recently bought a used Spear and Jackson fine tooth dovetail saw on Ebay, but unfortunately it's really quite blunt and unusable. The seller refunded me the money and told me to keep the saw. I'm wondering if it's worth having resharpened, and how much it might cost me. If it's not too much, it might be worth having re-cut to use as a small tenon saw or summat. 

Anyone know of anywhere in London I could get this done?


----------



## MickCheese (28 Dec 2012)

I use a saw sharpening service in High Wycombe down the road from Axminster. 

Can give details if any use. 

Last tenon saw cost me about £8.00 I think. 

Mick


----------



## Elfinsafety (29 Dec 2012)

Details would be great, thanks. I could drop the saw off and go and have a browse in Axminster!


----------



## The Bear (29 Dec 2012)

Pretty sure mick means these people

http://www.scsaws.co.uk/

Mark


----------



## SurreyHills (30 Dec 2012)

Yes, I think it's Surrey Saws, as their 1 minute from the Axi store. The only problem is that it's a one week turnaround service. So you will need to make two visits.


----------



## MickCheese (30 Dec 2012)

Yes, that's the one. They are very very friendly and the results are very good but as said it is a weeks turnaround.

If they do not do a postal service I live very close and can collect and post on to you if that helps.

Mick


----------



## Elfinsafety (15 Jan 2013)

Thanks for the help folks. High Wycombe is do-able (Hmm, Axminster Tools...), but does anyone know of anywhere a bit closer to central London?


----------



## Saint Simon (16 Jan 2013)

As a school we use North London Saws in Waltham Cross, tel. no. 01992 710888 and they are always very helpful.
Simon


----------



## Elfinsafety (16 Jan 2013)

Wonderful. I've spoken to NLS and it'll be less than a tenner, plus it's a nice bike ride from where I live.


----------



## James C (16 Jan 2013)

Make sure you keep on their case. We dropped off 15 saws for a set and sharpen and two weeks later had heard nothing. Phoned them up and they hadn't even sorted through them, no apology. 

In the end they out sourced the sharpening to another saw sharpening company. I wish I had asked them the name of the contracted company as they did a better job than NLS have done previously.


----------



## Elfinsafety (18 Jan 2013)

Interesting. When I spoke to them, they told me they don't do a lot of saw sharpening these days, so maybe they just wait until they've got a few bits and then outsource it. Maybe they were just busy or their regular saw sharpener was on holiday or summat. I'll give them a go, see what's what. The saw's cost me nowt, so I won't be losing out really.


----------



## James C (18 Jan 2013)

If they do outsource yours, try and find out where, I might just send them direct in future.


----------



## Saint Simon (19 Jan 2013)

We put our saws, normally about 50 of them, in for sharpening over the summer holiday with no problem. However, I have got the impression that they have one bloke who is their sharpener and if he's on holiday.....
Simon


----------



## SteveB43 (22 Jan 2013)

Hi there,
Not in London but close(ish) in Kent and they do a postal collect and return, I've had great results with SE Saws in Maidstone. 
Website is here
http://www.sesaws.co.uk
Incredibly knowledgeable, Saw Doctor assoc members and carry a good range of circular saw blades too.
contact there is David Jarrett.
Cheers!


----------



## Shevek (3 Oct 2014)

SteveB43":3flqyvfu said:


> Hi there,
> Not in London but close(ish) in Kent and they do a postal collect and return, I've had great results with SE Saws in Maidstone.
> Website is here sesaws co uk
> Incredibly knowledgeable, Saw Doctor assoc members and carry a good range of circular saw blades too.
> ...


I phoned these guys to ask how long turn around woukd be for some thicknesser blades and they told me 3-4 days. So I sent them last Friday, they would have got them Monday, so I was expecting them Thursday at the latest. They still hadn't arrived today, Friday, so I phoned them. They told me they hadn't been done yet so they'd geg them done and in the post for next week. Which is really great, because we're a selfbuild and only have time to work weekends and now they've stuffed this weekend up for us. I wouldn't recommend them.


----------

